

How Polymorphic Warnings Reduce Habituation in the Brain [pdf] - zdw
http://neurosecurity.byu.edu/media/Anderson_et_al._CHI_2015.pdf

======
ajuc
If I've got one od these colorful, vibrating warnings I would assume it's some
adware. Please don't remove main clue that message is legitimate - stylistic
consistency with OS.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Exactly. It smacks of abusive ads - Look at me! I'm the most important thing
in your life! Its infantile and annoying.

If an OS started doing that crap, I'd drop it like a hot potato.

